# tip broken off puppy canine tooth



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My almost 4 month old Collie pup 's canine tooth has the tip broken off. 3/4 of the tooth is still there. Any thoughts on how to go about this?


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ps-lower-k9-teeth-chipped-off-weak-teeth.html
Wolfy Dog. Some helpful posts in this thread.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it the adult tooth? or puppy?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Is it the adult tooth? or puppy?


The puppy one. He doesn't show any signs of pain with play, tug or eating and chewing. He never has had any hard toys or bones. The only thing I can think of is that it happened during play with Deja when their teeth could have bumped into each other. 
I assume that if it doesn't turn grey, he'll be OK and to wait for the adult canine to come in?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would check with your vet but if I bet you just wait unless there is an infection. I would be worried about taking it out and losing that 'place holder'. It will be out in a few weeks anyways.

And you need to learn how to post pictures! I want to see the Collie baby!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> And you need to learn how to post pictures! I want to see the Collie baby!


Promise. PC challenged


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

First try posting Cam and Deja. It worked, thanks to my new phone!! Will be posting more in the future.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Excellent! He's GORGEOUS! And your Diva Deja in the water! I don't think I've ever seen a picture of her before.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Excellent! He's GORGEOUS! And your Diva Deja in the water! I don't think I've ever seen a picture of her before.


I never posted because my phone wouldn't do that. Now I am more up to date in the PC world.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Rosie had one too, the vet noticed during a routine exam, she said that it will be fine to wait till it falls out. If it hurts and your pup isn't eating or acting normal then go back.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

What a beautiful pup!! Deja too. :wub:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

osito23 said:


> What a beautiful pup!! Deja too. :wub:


Thanks. It is a great combination. Both are very healthy and it is great having two young dogs and hopefully many years to look forward too after I lost 4 of my oldies in 3 years time.


----------

